# Polygamy Is Alive and Well - Ptychochromis grandidieri



## notho2000 (Dec 8, 2012)

Three days ago, a pair of Ptychochromis grandidieri 'East Coast Gold' spawned. The male stood out in that he has a split down the middle of his caudal fin. The female involved was the smallest of three in the tank with the male. Well, the eggs "disappeared" on day 2. Today, "Split Tail" (maybe I should call him the "Testosterone Kid") has taken up with a larger female and they are presently spawning their hearts out. Well at least he had the decency to pick the rock next door. And I suppose the third female is waiting her turn. Take a number!! Obviously this male has never explored the notion of a pair bond. I think he would mate with a plastic plant.


----------

